# Using Your DragonSkin & Molds



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

This Tutorial covers how to use the Dragon Skin you have mixed and How to use it in a mold.. It is a 4 part Tutorial .

It is IMPORTANT TO STRESS THIS GREASE YOUR MOLD BEFORE YOU MIX PART A & B TOGETHER... I'm not yelling But it is IMPORTANT.. And Wear Old Clothes Dragon Skin doesn't come out of Fabric. So Be Careful.

Things you will need :

Measuring Cup,Water, Mixing cups, something to stir with, vas-o-line,Paint Brush and your pre-colored Dragon Skin and Part "B" to the kit..Paper towels.

Working with the Back half of the mold

Part 1:Using Dragon Skin :: Using Dragonskin Prt3 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart2:Using Dragon Skin :: using your dragonskin prt3 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

Working With The Front Part Of the mold

Part1:Using Dragon Skin :: using your dragoskin part slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart2:Using Dragon Skin :: using your Dragonskin part7 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

As Always I will be Glad to answer any Questions you May have... If you need me Just scream...

The Next Tutorial will be on : How to put Your Prop Head Together


----------

